# Monkey Island!



## Aeolius (Jul 8, 2009)

"The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition" will soon be available as a download for Windows and X-Box Live.  LucasArts.com | The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition

"Tales of Monkey Island", a new game licensed  from LucasArts by Telltale Gams, will be available as a Windows and Wii download.   http://www.telltalegames.com/monkeyisland/faq

The theme music via YouTube:  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyjtxDPUHKs]YouTube - The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition Teaser[/ame]
and more youtubiness for Tales:  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHojfwdLucI&feature=related]YouTube - Tales Of Monkey Island Trailer[/ame]


----------



## Chaz (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey great news... I loved these games when they first came out. I laughed a lot playing them. 
Thanks for the info.

-Chaz-


----------



## AlanMcGee (Jul 17, 2009)

I totally forgot about this! I gotta download this when I get home. Now they need to remake "Full Throttle" and "Sam and Max" as well!


----------



## Chaz (Jul 17, 2009)

AlanMcGee said:


> I totally forgot about this! I gotta download this when I get home. Now they need to remake "Full Throttle" and "Sam and Max" as well!




No full throttle that i know of but...

Telltale Games - Sam & Max

and others:...

Telltale Games - Games

Peace

-Chaz-


----------

